# A sheet will not release from garment



## just threads1 (Aug 24, 2020)

I am using forever dark transfer paper and have completed the marring of the A&B sheets. 310 degrees, pressure at 5 and 113 seconds.

The design does have color with white lettering.

I am pressing the A sheet onto Tri-Blend shirts; 258 degrees, pressure at 3 for 30 seconds. The A sheet will not come off easily. 

I have been working with the temp and pressure to try and get a better result but nothing has really changed.

Is there something else I can try.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Best guess is too hot. Try reducing the temp and also pulling it off from one corner in a sweeping action holding the paper as close to the shirt as possible so you are pulling it as close to a 180 degree angle as possible.


----------



## just threads1 (Aug 24, 2020)

I tried the temp down to 244 (the bottom end of the suggested temp range) but it still would not come off.


----------



## just threads1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Ended up pressing at 268 degrees at 7 lbs of pressure for 30 seconds and they came out great.


----------



## hashtageveryday (Sep 7, 2020)

If my understanding is right, you are using dark transfer paper and pressing them on shirt then try to remove the backing paper? If that is the case then the problem is there. Dark transfers are different from light ones. They need to be peeled before pressing. Remove the backing paper then press your image on shirt. Also, you do not need to mirror your image so when you press it, just place the image right side up.


----------



## hashtageveryday (Sep 7, 2020)

If my understanding is right, you are using dark transfer paper and pressing them on shirt then try to remove the backing paper? If that is the case then the problem is there. Dark transfers are different from light ones. They need to be peeled before pressing. Remove the backing paper then press your image on shirt. Also, you do not need to mirror your image so when you press it, just place the image right side up.


----------



## hashtageveryday (Sep 7, 2020)

If my understanding is right, you are using dark transfer paper and pressing them on shirt then try to remove the backing paper? If that is the case then the problem is there. Dark transfers are different from light ones. They need to be peeled before pressing. Remove the backing paper then press your image on shirt. Also, you do not need to mirror your image so when you press it, just place the image right side up.


----------



## hashtageveryday (Sep 7, 2020)

Sorry for the repeated answer. When i try to post it gives me error so i thought it was not posted.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

hashtageveryday said:


> Sorry for the repeated answer. When i try to post it gives me error so i thought it was not posted.


This has been an issue with the mobile version of the forum for a long time. Hopefully the upcoming design changes will solve this.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

hashtageveryday said:


> If my understanding is right, you are using dark transfer paper and pressing them on shirt then try to remove the backing paper? If that is the case then the problem is there. Dark transfers are different from light ones. They need to be peeled before pressing. Remove the backing paper then press your image on shirt. Also, you do not need to mirror your image so when you press it, just place the image right side up.


Exactly the wrong answer. 

Forever Dark has the A sheet printed mirrored, then married to the B sheet. Yes, you do remove the B sheet before pressing to the shirt. 

@just threads1 One other thing you can try is once you have pressed the printed A sheet to the shirt, cool it down using an ice pack or a bag of ice cubes. Then do a very tight roll-peel and it should come off the shirt very easily, then repress covered with parchment paper.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

hashtageveryday said:


> If my understanding is right, you are using dark transfer paper and pressing them on shirt then try to remove the backing paper? If that is the case then the problem is there. Dark transfers are different from light ones. They need to be peeled before pressing. Remove the backing paper then press your image on shirt. Also, you do not need to mirror your image so when you press it, just place the image right side up.


i think you are talking pigment ink dark transfers like 3g or jet opaqueII @a one paper process)

the op is talking about laser toner transfers (a two paper process)


----------

